# Claro Walnut Salad Set



## BarbS (Mar 26, 2012)

I turn quite a bit of Black Walnut, but don't often see deep Claro of this quality. For me, this was a one-of-a-kind salad set (13-1/2" d.) I put it on my website and it sold within a day. And I Thought I priced it high enough!

[attachment=3454]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2012)

BarbS said:


> I turn quite a bit of Black Walnut, but don't often see deep Claro of this quality. For me, this was a one-of-a-kind salad set (13-1/2" d.) I put it on my website and it sold within a day. And I Thought I priced it high enough!



That's a very attractive set. Excellent form and *real* pretty grain patterns. Great job there Barb.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice- Somebody has a beautiful salad bowl........


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice great looking set. Rick


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 26, 2012)

That's awesome! I would love to learn how to make utensils like that some time down the road!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice, congrats on the quick sale! some one must know your work


----------



## DKMD (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice! Looks like your prices need to go up a bit!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 26, 2012)

Beautiful salad set, Barb. +1 on the price hike...


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 26, 2012)

Nicely done, and congrats on getting it out of the shop!

Ditto on the utensil tutorial!:clapping:

p


----------



## BarbS (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, Everyone! I'll have to think about how to illustrate a 'utensils tutorial.' Just made another set in black walnut, but didn't photograph the process.


----------

